# North LA UCA5. Vermont and Wilshire



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Has anybody been assigned to wait on Vermont and Wilshire crossstreets? If so, where did you wait and park? Lol. Can't park at 7-Eleven. They actually have a security.


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

Have you actually tried just parking there and seeing if the security says anything? If anything just explain your situation and then they should be cool about it. Unless the parking lot is full and the person takes his job too seriously then.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Yea he kicked me out. I explained that I was assigned here by amazon. He even took a pic of my license plates and threaten to call the tow company lol. Currently parked in dennys. Will I still get a ping even if I'm not at the actual crossstreets?


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

omgitschester said:


> Yea he kicked me out. I explained that I was assigned here by amazon. He even took a pic of my license plates and threaten to call the tow company lol. Currently parked in dennys. Will I still get a ping even if I'm not at the actual crossstreets?


Damn that sucks and I don't know, I don't do prime. I'd call support and explain your situation then.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You only have to be in the delivery zone. Find a Home Depot, Walmart, Dunkin Donuts, anywhere. After your delivery, head back towards (not to) the area and wait. You will get a notification while delivering, driving or sitting. There is nothing worse than driving back to "Vermont and Wilshire" or wherever, and getting a pickup back where you just came from.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> You only have to be in the delivery zone. Find a Home Depot, Walmart, Dunkin Donuts, anywhere. After your delivery, head back towards (not to) the area and wait. You will get a notification while delivering, driving or sitting. There is nothing worse than driving back to "Vermont and Wilshire" or wherever, and getting a pickup back where you just came from.


It's just weird coz I wasn't getting any ping when I parked at Denny's and across chipotle. But when i walked right on the crossstreets, I actually got a ping. Currently on my third pick up lol. Thanks for the info guys. 1.5hrs to go and I'm outta here. Probably gonna forfeit my 10-12.


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

Theres a small metered parking lot right next to the Dennys on Vermont. As long as youre in your car you don't have to pay the meter.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is what to do. Use the apps I'm at the location but my gps is not working and that will book you in. You can park within a mile from the cross street and it's totally fine.


----------

